# Upstate NY



## subimatt (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone Upstate around the Albany area? 

If so and you ever want to shoot, let me know. I have a slow weekend and have been dying to shoot as of late. shoot me a PM or email.

Baillyphoto@gmail.com


----------



## Brian4all (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm about 30 minutes south of you in columbia county. Maybe we can hook up if you don't mind hanging out with an older guy. Let me know. Thanks


----------

